# hedgie noises: growling & snoring



## happytreecompany (Dec 15, 2016)

so i heard wylie growl for the first time ever, very interesting! i was up late and it was pitch black in my room and i heard him wheeling. i quietly army-crawled to his cage in stealth mode because i never get to see him enjoying his cage and wanted to see. i watched for a long time and then sneezed. that obviously alerted him to my presence and he took a very "dominant" stance and started growling almost like a dog. i assume this is territorial behavior because i interupted his wheeling and was near his home. anyone have insight on the growling? 

also when wylie falls asleep on my lap he makes a (what i assume to be) snoring sound which is a like a little clicking noise. 

over the past six months ive been slowly deciphering his noises, good and bad. love to hear some other interpretations of noises.


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

The "snoring" you are hearing could be purring. Poppy purrs whenever she is relaxed. I have not really heard Poppy growl, but sometimes she sort of grumbles when she plays tug-o-war with her little stuffed animal!


----------



## happytreecompany (Dec 15, 2016)

sorry poppy, just saw this! but i think you may be right... i think its a purr! because the other day i was rubbing his back and he made the same clicking noise while awake and then he splatted out on his tummy! (so cute!!) so i think you're right, he's just relaxed and happy. :lol:


----------



## nuratiqah116 (Sep 7, 2017)

i have the same problems as you right now... lucky.. Zoro (my hedgehogs name) also snoring at day time. reading this slow down my insecure. he still 3month old.. and i own him for 3 weeks already.. *smile


----------

